# How to catch more and bigger perch



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm looking for some new fishing friends to take fishing on the Severn River and I will show you how to catch more perch and bigger with no bait.Just my tackle and not just perch,but other fish to.I only fish on the weekdays and I only take one person out on the boat because its a 16ft jon boat set up like a bass boat.So if you want to go let me know on private messages.I put in at Smith's Marina at little round bay and I like to start fishing at 5am to around 1pm or if it gets to hot.Any fish put in the boat belongs to you I don't keep fish.At the end of the day I will take a picture of you and your fish,then make a fishing report here and add your picture.So if you plan to go fishing good luck and god bless our troops...........woody:fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Awesome gesture Woody


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

I've caught more fish on his boat in the 7 or so hours were out there than I've caught in a 12 to 14 hr fishing day  he really knows his stuff


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Very cool indeed - You are the man Woody!


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

*Perch and Rock*

Keep me in mind any day next week.:fishing:I am a Vietnam Vet. Jeff


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

*catching more perch*

tacklemakle: I've seen several of your post regarding catching more perch and I'm interested in getting my hands on some of your lures. how about a pm and let me know how to go about that. Thanks.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

ljeffer said:


> keep me in mind any day next week.:fishing:i am a vietnam vet. Jeff


how about tuesday at 5am july 27


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me Woody. Got the PM and will be calling the #. Also hope to get out with ya sometime.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

FISHHUNTER said:


> Thanks for getting back to me Woody. Got the PM and will be calling the #. Also hope to get out with ya sometime.


I only fish weekdays when its nice


----------



## sidthesquidtkle (Feb 25, 2010)

It would be nice if Woody gives his email address so people can contact him to go fishing.It's a shame that is has been extremly hot or I would go with him.He calls me an expert because I can catch lots of fish when I go with him in the fall when I'm comfortable and so is the weather.


----------



## sidthesquidtkle (Feb 25, 2010)

to fish hunter:you can contact me at [email protected] you want my home phone number it is 410=484-2786 and leave a message after 4 rings.I will tell you that the lures can be gotten at the Pasadenasportsfishing,the 2nd tuesday at the Earlieh heights fire hall on rt2.Woody will be there and so will I.Need to meet you and others


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

sidthesquidtkle said:


> to fish hunter:you can contact me at [email protected] you want my home phone number it is 410=484-2786 and leave a message after 4 rings.i will tell you that the lures can be gotten at the pasadenasportsfishing,the 2nd tuesday at the earlieh heights fire hall on rt2.woody will be there and so will i.need to meet you and others


that's way we have pm to leave our phone# on


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Will try to make it down to the firehouse Tuesday, Aug 10th.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

*You can meet me at*

The Pasadena Sportfishing Group meeting on the 2nd monday of every month at the Earlieh Heights Fire Hall on RT 2 and if you come early like around 6:30pm the fire hall has food and drink.The meeting starts at 7:30pm and its free to join,see ya there..............woody:fishing: PS August meeting is on the 9th


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Woody,

Could you post a pic of your lures, or post a link to purchase info? Are there any good online resources you can point us to that talk about finding big white perch? We found about 200 little ones yesterday and a few big ones to about 13”. We were fishing the thunderstorm bite.

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

OldBay said:


> Woody,
> 
> Could you post a pic of your lures, or post a link to purchase info? Are there any good online resources you can point us to that talk about finding big white perch? We found about 200 little ones yesterday and a few big ones to about 13”. We were fishing the thunderstorm bite.
> 
> Thanks, Jeremy


You had alot of heart fishing in a thunderstorm with a graphite lighting rod in your hand..............woody:fishing: PS I will have a new report tomorrow.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I was more concerned about the brand new 8' antena I installed on my T-top Saturday evening  

We didn't fish through any of the electrical storm. We were dodging. We were fishing on my boat, but don't tell anybody.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

WOODY: Good talking to you via landline yesterday. Anxious to see your report from today's outing. Sent you a pm.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

*My tackle*

I will be set up at the Earlieh Heights Fire Hall on RT2 this monday night August 9 around 7pm for our Pasadena Sportfishing Group meeting,so if you want to see what my feather spinner baits and my glo-jigs looks like heres your chance...................woody:fishing:


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

*Severn River*

Ready:fishing:


----------

